# Can i install just a new headunit?



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Can i install just a new headunit without adding a new amp/speakers etc? the unit im looking at is Jensen VM9021TS.

Ozzhead


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes you can. your factory sub may or maynot work. It will not look as good in there as the factory and it may sound a little better too but It will not be much better.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

you will also lose the function of your s. wheel controls. ie next, vol up and down and so forth


----------



## Tims428Galaxie (Mar 26, 2006)

*stereo info-New*

I'm looking into this as well; here's what i know as of 11/06; you can have a component added to factory head unit that will allow you to add amp and betr speakers to factory system. There are others but but JL Audio makes one called the "clean sweep" adds preouts for amp. I'm going to replace speakers with Infinity kappa's and retain factory sub (I'm old school, hip hoppy is not my thang') also new this fall is a XM controller that will adapt to factory head unit and allow it to receive and display XM features; channels and all other info on factory display without using a pda or other non factory display pieces...hmm not cheap mind you around $350 installed for XM unit and controller...but?


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info, i'll have to look into that. I only going to replace speakers aswell so a need for a new bigger amp without a bigget sub dont seem worth it.

EDIT: any idea what clean sweep fits the GTO's?


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> you will also lose the function of your s. wheel controls. ie next, vol up and down and so forth


 
Good point.

You will lose these controls but if you got to crutchfield and order an interface kit as per your after market Head unit you can keep the steering wheel controls but be ready they are not cheep. unfortunatly you do lose the heads up display in your instrument cluster it will not longer tell you what is going on.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

clean sweep that you need is the jl's CL441dsp it is an oem interface you can keep your stock radio and power a really bad [email protected]# stereo.


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Do you have a link to the nterface kit? i tried lookin but i couldnt seem to find it, or at least i dont think i did.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_cleansweep_pages.php?page_id=94 this is the JL clean sweep page. the one you are looking for is the CL441dsp only.


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

so by buying the JL i can use stock speakers and use the control on the wheels?


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

yep it is like you stock unit came with pre amp outputs. faders work the same steering wheel stuff is the same you have your head up display on your instrument panel now the control of any sub you use will not controlable by much from the deck. but yes you can use the clean sweep and an aftermarket amp and your stock speakers real power real sound and the clean sweep actually corrects some of the stock sound imperfections.


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Would it work the same even after i changed the head unit to a doubledin DVD one? either way looks like i'll get one.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

I you get an aftermarket player you will not need the clean sweep anymore the unit specially a in dash unit will have all the technology already in it. but if you think you would want to use it any way then yeah i guess it would work the same. but you still wouldn't need it.


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Id lose the steeringwheel controls with the aftermarket one correct?


----------



## 04GoatBoy (Jun 22, 2006)

You can get a Stock HU with Aux-in and Amp outputs added to it. These work way better than any clean sweep type thing that takes an already amplified signal and tries to level it out and make it act like its a pre=amp signal. These are true pre-amp signals from the stock head unit so your steering wheel controls all work and it still looks stock, yet you can make it scream. Mine does!!!

http://www.stackedgoat.com/products.html#Anchor_new2


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

I installed an Alpine IVA-W200 head unit in my GTO. Crutchfield sold me a unit that allows you to wire the Alpine into the controls, work like they did with the factory unit. If you aren't going to change much and want it to sound 100% better, change the speakers not the unit.


----------

